# Ende der Karriere: Krankheit zwingt Bruce Willis zum Aufhören



## AndreLinken (31. März 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Ende der Karriere: Krankheit zwingt Bruce Willis zum Aufhören* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Ende der Karriere: Krankheit zwingt Bruce Willis zum Aufhören*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## ichthys (31. März 2022)

Das ist wirklich schade. Ich hoffe, dass es ihn persönlich nicht zu sehr beeinträchtigt.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (31. März 2022)

Ich wünsche ihm einen gesegneten Ruhestand. Er hat ihn sich verdient.
Und während der Großteil der Welt ihn vor allem für Stirb Langsam verehrt, bleibt er für mich vor allem Butch aus Pulp Fiction.

"Zed is dead, Baby. Zed is dead."


----------



## OldShatterhand (31. März 2022)

Matthias Dammes schrieb:


> Und während der Großteil der Welt ihn vor allem für Stirb Langsam verehrt, bleibt er für mich vor allem Butch aus Pulp Fiction.


Und für mich Joe Hallenbeck aus "Last Boyscout"


----------



## Strauchritter (31. März 2022)

Erstmal noch schön nen Werbelink in die Meldung klatschen


----------



## LOX-TT (31. März 2022)

Ist schade, aber Gesundheit geht vor, alles Gute Bruce


----------



## Gast1649365804 (31. März 2022)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Und für mich Joe Hallenbeck aus "Last Boyscout"


Oh ja!


----------



## TheRattlesnake (31. März 2022)

Ich müsste ehrlich gesagt echt überlegen welche Filme ich überhaupt mal mit Bruce Willis gesehen habe. Pulp Fiction und 12 Monkeys würden mir spontan einfallen. Aber dann hörts wohl auch schon fast auf. Seine Filme haben wohl nie wirklich mein interesse geweckt.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (31. März 2022)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Ich müsste ehrlich gesagt echt überlegen welche Filme ich überhaupt mal mit Bruce Willis gesehen habe. Pulp Fiction und 12 Monkeys würden mir spontan einfallen. Aber dann hörts wohl auch schon fast auf. Seine Filme haben wohl nie wirklich mein interesse geweckt.


Banause! 
Schleunigst nachholen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. März 2022)

David Dunn. Ich sage nur David Dunn.


----------



## Nevrion (31. März 2022)

Obwohl man wohl sagen kann, dass man mit 67 schon mal in Rente darf, finde ich es natürlich schade, dass es auf Grund einer solchen Krankheit dazu kam. Bruce Willis stand in den letzten 7 Jahren nun nicht unbedingt für Kassenschlager und hatte sich vermehrt in B-Movie und Kleinklassigen Produktionen wieder gefunden, so dass der Durchschnittszuschauer hier sicher eh schon lange nichts mehr von ihm gehört haben dürfte. Trotzdem macht das ein finales Stirb Langsam natürlich zu Nichte, wobei ich ihm diesen potentiellen Erfolg zum Abschluss seiner Karriere echt noch mal gegönnt hätte, nachdem der 5. Teil der Serie ihm hier einen eher unrühmlichen Abschluss beschert hatte.
Ich kenne die Krankheit nicht im Detail, nehme aber an, dass sie als nicht heilbar oder therapierbar angesehen wird. Ich wünsche ihm trotzdem dass ihn dass nicht zu sehr beeinflusst und er noch ein friedvolles Leben führen kann.


----------



## Frullo (31. März 2022)

Matthias Dammes schrieb:


> Ich wünsche ihm einen gesegneten Ruhestand. Er hat ihn sich verdient.
> Und während der Großteil der Welt ihn vor allem für Stirb Langsam verehrt, bleibt er für mich vor allem Butch aus Pulp Fiction.
> 
> "Zed is dead, Baby. Zed is dead."


Bitte Korben Dallas nicht vergessen. Grün?


----------



## Gast1664917803 (31. März 2022)

Frullo schrieb:


> Bitte Korben Dallas nicht vergessen. Grün?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Tja, scheint das er wußte das es aufs Ende zugeht, wahrscheinlich deswegen die ganzen B-Filme, um noch mal Kasse für den Ruhestand zu machen.
Einer der Helden meiner Kindheit, Nakatomi Plaza war viele Weihnachten praktisch mein Wohnzimmer.
Hatte ja noch auf einen Stirb langsam 6 mit einem besonders grantigen Rentner gehofft.
Tja, fühl mich ein wenig wie Hans Gruber...Zeit loszulassen...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (31. März 2022)

Damals fand ich komischerweise Hudson Hawk nicht so schlecht. Aus heutiger Sicht eher ein "Gürkchen" 
Alles Gute Bruce, und genieße deine bescheidene Rente noch ein wenig 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P8klbSyczKk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## MrFob (31. März 2022)

Jo, hoffe auch er kann trotzdem einen schoenen und langen Ruhestand geniessen. Hab wirklich viele Filme mit ihm sehr gemocht.
Armageddon wird immer mein guilty pleasure Film Nummer 1 bleiben und 12 Monkeys ist mMn bis heute einer der besten Filme aller Zeiten. 

Alles Gute!


----------



## Vordack (31. März 2022)

Ich sehe tote Menschen





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KhLs51C7wcA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Frullo (1. April 2022)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ich sehe tote Menschen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Er auch   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frullo (1. April 2022)

Die goldene Himbeere wird Bruce (zu Recht) entzogen


----------

